# Installing Full Throttle on Windows XP?



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

I recently got a copy of Full Throttle over Amazon. I have CD-ROM in my drive and was excited to play a game I haven't touched in literally over a decade.

However, when I go into my D drive and double click the 'INSTALL' .exe file, my screen goes black for less than a second and returns. Nothing happens. No install or anything. I tried compatibility mode for 95, 98, NT, 2000, etc it all doesn't change anything.

I was told to download scummvm. Well the problem is that for that program to be successful it seems you have to install the game first. So that's not much help to me, unless I missed something. The second thing I did was download dosbox, but I have NO idea how to use it...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well try this: http://lily-field.com/adventure/games.html I hope it works for you. It seems to me like it should work.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You can install the game through SCUMMVM. Rip the CD to a folder on your hard disk and target SCUMMVM to the game file (Autorun.exe). If this does not work, give us the exact error message you receive. SCUMMVM will always give a reason for not working.


----------

